# Zephyrus s gx531gs undervolt not able to apply due to FIVR locked. Is it related to the Armory Crate?



## Ethan.S11 (Oct 30, 2021)

My GX531GS (Intel Core i7-8750H, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 Max-Q - 8GB GDDR5) is running really hot and I would like to undervolt my CPU to reduce the heat. I have tried to use Throttlestop to undervolt my laptop but the FIVR is locked. I have noticed that Windows update may causes the problem and I have already reverted to the previous version (It is Version 20H2 now, Tried Version 2004 already). My Bios version is the 305 and it seems to be the version that works well with undervolting. I would like to know if the Armory Crate would conflict with the Throttlestop? Is that any way to fix this issue. 

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## AOne (Oct 30, 2021)

No, it's not Armoury Crate. I'm with it and it doesn't interfere with ThrottleStop. It's all from the BIOS probably.


----------



## Ethan.S11 (Oct 30, 2021)

AOne said:


> No, it's not Armoury Crate. I'm with it and it doesn't interfere with ThrottleStop. It's all from the BIOS probably.


Oh, that's good to know. Can you let me know which Bios version are you using? and are u using the same laptop? Thanks


----------



## AOne (Oct 30, 2021)

Mine is G731GW with .307


----------



## Ethan.S11 (Oct 31, 2021)

AOne said:


> Mine is G731GW with .307


Oh, it's really due to the BIOS, I have downgraded to .301 and it works well right now, thanks a lot!


----------

